

A connected headband that helps you focus your thoughts - mantesso
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/16/is-mindfulness-and-less-stress-worth-299-the-muse-makes-a-case-review/

======
norseboar
I've got a muse, and it works wonderfully (at least, compared to Neurosky
sets). The most frustrating bit is that there's no API -- meditation is good
and all, but I'd really like a sensor of that quality that one could hack
with.

~~~
desireco42
I have NeuroSky headphones... very hard to use and apps crash all the time if
they pair at all. Thing is that, while I understand the benefit, for $300 it
isn't likely I will spend it on something like this.

~~~
maxxxxx
I also have a NeuroSky headset. It's a nice toy but not really useful.

------
CoolGuySteve
So there's a sleep tracking EEG gadget and a meditation EEG gadget, but not
one that can do both.

I would like it if these devices all communicated over a common protocol so
the sensor bands could be separated from the software.

I dissected the OCZ Nia protocol once and it wasn't pretty, it seemed a lot of
smoothing happened in the proprietary driver. Maybe these devices all have the
same issue, making smoothing in each band's firmware cost prohibitive.

~~~
vsviridov
Hopefully once Emotiv Insight comes out it'll be able to do both and more...

~~~
RachelF
Emmotiv seem to take forever with their releases. I have given up hope.

It is nice to see more and more of these headsets coming out. It would be
interesting to measure what tDCS actually does, although the tDCS devices may
blow the ECG headsets.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/tDCS/wiki/faq](https://www.reddit.com/r/tDCS/wiki/faq)

------
RachelF
Wikipedia has a nice table listing all the EEG headsets and how to make your
own.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_consumer_brain%E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_consumer_brain%E2%80%93computer_interfaces)

------
Jonovono
Tim Ferriss just posted a detailed article by Shane Snow that goes into some
detail as well: [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2014/09/12/muse-
interaxon/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2014/09/12/muse-interaxon/)

~~~
RachelF
That's a good review. It seems like the product is unfinished, though:

" Disappointingly, though Garten and Muse Calm both promised me these
“additional features and special insights into my brain”, once I unlocked the
screen, I got simply a blank, broken page:blankbonus"

------
l33tbro
Coming soon to an episode of Silicon Valley I'm sure

